# LG LED tv Hacking



## sanithkk81 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have got Full HD LED tv and model is LG LS 5700. I am able to play all kind of video formats through usb port in TV.
But I am not able to adjust the aspect ratio. The default player is like windows media player. I would like to adjust the aspect ratio of the videos which I play through USB like VLC player.

Could anyone please tell me how to install another player in my TV or how to hack and change the aspect ratio?

Thanks in advance


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2013)

sanithkk81 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got Full HD LED tv and model is LG LS 5700. I am able to play all kind of video formats through usb port in TV.
> But I am not able to adjust the aspect ratio. The default player is like windows media player. I would like to adjust the aspect ratio of the videos which I play through USB like VLC player.
> ...



@Mods : move this thread to the right section.

You cannot install another video player software in your TV,But you can buy a device like a DVD/Blu-Ray player(preferably Sony,for the XMB interface) with USB port/a PS3/a HTPC/WD TV Live which supports "zooming" feature,(what you are looking for is not changing aspect ratio, its called "zooming")


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 26, 2013)

^^I hacked my Samsung LB530s Service USB port to play MP3s and .jpeg files by just entering the service menu and changing the model number.


----------

